# Electric man electrocuted



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Electric man electrocuted *

A Vietnamese man who once appeared on national television to demonstrate his ability to resist electric shocks has been electrocuted while repairing a generator, an official said Tuesday.

Nguyen Van Hung, aged in his early 40s, was killed in Tay Ninh province near the Cambodian border while repairing the generator without first cutting the power supply, a local official said.

"When alive, he used to demonstrate at our office how he would insert two fingers into the electrical plughole without problems," the official said.

Hung, nicknamed "Hung Electric," had appeared on television's "Strange Stories of Vietnam."


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Irony at its finest...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know it's wrong to laugh in the face of someone dying but, I can't help it. "Hung Electric," sounds like some 70's porno film starring those dudes who have big afros, huge mustaches and black socks.


----------

